
California passed a law boosting police transparency on cellphone surveillance - eplanit
http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-sac-cell-phone-surveillance-transparency-law-20170827-htmlstory.html
======
forapurpose
The title is misleading: The story is not that the law was passed (which
happened in 2015) but that it's not working.

The actual title is too long for HN: "California passed a law boosting police
transparency on cellphone surveillance. Here's why it's not working"

How about: "California's transparency law on police cellphone surveillance is
not working" (I hope that's not too long; I didn't count.)

